# [SOLVED] Windows not genuine error on a genuine Windows PC.



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

Hi,

OS: Windows 7 Professional 64bit. Used since Win7 came out with no genuinity issues until now. 

A short while after the SP1 update I started getting popups claiming my Windows is not genuine. I know for a fact that my Windows is genuine.

Properties show my Windows is activated. I have activated both online and by phone yet the popup still keeps appearing. The MGA diagnostics show that there is a tampered file and apparently it is causing the validation to flag my system as not genuine: 


```
Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x8004FE21
HrOnline: N/A
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000200
Event Time Stamp: 4:20:2011 14:49
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:
Tampered File: %systemroot%\system32\slcext.dll|slcext.dll.mui
```
I have tried to fix this for a while now. The file seems to be associated with MUI packages and Something called Vistalizator. 

I have checked the registry and there are no MUI's. US-EN only. I do not have anything called Vistalizator. 

I am rather frustrated with googling in microsoft pages as they all lead to the Vistalizator and MUI packs but I don't have them so the fix does not apply. 


Thanks.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Windows not genuine error on a genuine Windows PC.*

Check this answer supplied in Microsoft's forums: Tampered File: %systemroot%\system32\slcext.dll|slcext.dll.mui


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Windows not genuine error on a genuine Windows PC.*

I had seen that thread before and did /sfc scannow but it didn't fix it. I was hoping to avoid having to restore back to a earlier date.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Windows not genuine error on a genuine Windows PC.*

Why? Windows Restore will just take you back to the way the computer was before the problem started, if that restore point exists. No data gets lost, but any programs installed after that restore point may be gone.


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Windows not genuine error on a genuine Windows PC.*

I restored to the only available earlier date which was from 2 day ago as windows backed up before an update. 

This is not before the genuine popup started happening so I am still having the issue. 

Can I just delete the dll file and maybe use windows repair or something?


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Windows not genuine error on a genuine Windows PC.*

Win 7 hides some of your restore points from you. Why? I haven't a clue. Bad decision in my opinion. There's a check box near the bottom of the Restore window that shows the restore points to show you more. Check it and see what's there.


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Windows not genuine error on a genuine Windows PC.*

There is nothing earlier than that point I mentioned I'm afraid. There are 3 after but they're not helping obviously . 

Isn't there any other way this can be solved? 

Or can I find out what program is using that dll and get rid of/reinstall it? Or just delete the thing and hope Windows will replace it by default?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Windows not genuine error on a genuine Windows PC.*

tell more about your operating system. Did it come with the computer? move it from another computer, is it a full version retail, retail upgrade or retail (system builders) oem. Did you download it from microsoft? Do you have the windows disk.


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Windows not genuine error on a genuine Windows PC.*

It did not come with the computer. Bought it from DigitalRiver with academic discount. 

It is full Win7-P-Retail-en-us-x64. Double checked the produc ID and it's not OEM. It was downloaded from DigitalRiver. I don't have a windows disk but I do have the whole Win7 setup in an external HDD.


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Windows not genuine error on a genuine Windows PC.*

Since the problem occured after various windows updates I am going to uninstall recent updates one by one and see if it fixes it. 

I also used the action center/troubleshooter to scan and one of them apparently found something and fixed it. Not sure if it's related but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Windows not genuine error on a genuine Windows PC.*

I uninstalled all the recent updates but the issue is still happening. Maybe there is something else that is causing it?

Here's the full MGDiaglog



> Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
> -----------------------------------------
> Windows Validation Data-->
> 
> ...


----------

